# The Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show?



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Gila Productions Raleigh

The vendor list hasn't been updated yet for this show in Raleigh, NC on May 5th and 6th. Anyone know who will be vending there?


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure Carolina Dart Frogs and Joshs frogs will be there, I'm sure there will be others too


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Josh's didn't have it listed on their site, last time I looked. Seemed like September was a long trip for them, for a mediocre turn out.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh's Frogs will most likely be back in September, but we already have 2 shows in May.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can understand that...I'm still gonna go check it out maybe say hey to Jeff if he's there...

I like to look at the reptiles too, wish I had more money and more space and time 







frogface said:


> Josh's didn't have it listed on their site, last time I looked. Seemed like September was a long trip for them, for a mediocre turn out.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Bummer, I was hoping Josh's was going to be there. 
I'd really like to see a good plant vendor there, I've a hankering to try some more orchids. I know there are some good vendors online but I prefer to plant shop in person.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> Bummer, I was hoping Josh's was going to be there.
> I'd really like to see a good plant vendor there, I've a hankering to try some more orchids. I know there are some good vendors online but I prefer to plant shop in person.


As I recall last time they came they didn't have many plants, other vendors did but I don't recall many orchids. If you do come to Raleigh looking for orchids the Atlantic Ave Orchid and Garden has a whole Orchid greenhouse with tons of hybrids and varities.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's another good place for orchids, in Raleigh
The Orchid Trail, Orchids and Orchid Seedlings For Sale


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Robzilla56 said:


> As I recall last time they came they didn't have many plants, other vendors did but I don't recall many orchids. If you do come to Raleigh looking for orchids the Atlantic Ave Orchid and Garden has a whole Orchid greenhouse with tons of hybrids and varities.


My responses wasn't well worded - I hoped josh's was going to be there, and as a separate statement I hope there will be orchid vendors there. We have a couple of pretty nice greenhouses in Charlotte but I haven't been able to find any small varieties of orchids that would do well in a viv since, I assume, those aren't what normally sell well to the general public. Thanks for the tip, though!

On a different note, there's a good chance I'm going to this show and I've got plenty of different kinds of feeders if anyone needs some. I've got orange, giant canyon, and costa rican (dwarf) purple iso's as well as white springtails, hydei and melongaster FF's, bean beetles, and flour beetles. I'd really like to get my hands on some tomocerus (black) springtails if anyone has some.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh I need orange and purple!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent ya a PM, Kris.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Under the Canopy's web site is showing they're going to be there.

Under The Canopy Farms


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey fishguyturnedfrog, are you local to us too?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahh Shallotte! I love it down there. Beautiful! I'm sending you an invite to our locals group.

edit: omg.. you're way ahead of me. I'll be quiet now


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

I just put that in.  Thought since I was posting in local posts that I should have it there. I'm really new to the hobby. Been reading here and dart den since about September and just got my first 2 frogs about a month and a half ago. Waiting till Petco has their $1 per gallon sale and going to get a couple tanks to take off a little more. Didn't find anyone very local over at dart den but did a google search for Under the Canopy and a post from VicSkimmr came up and found he's not far from me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh yea, VicSkimmr! He makes awesome tanks


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> I'd really like to see a good plant vendor there, I've a hankering to try some more orchids. I know there are some good vendors online but I prefer to plant shop in person.


Agreed, apart from some bromeliads, it doesn't seem like there will be many good terrarium plants available.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Everyone go introduce yourselves to Jeff at Carolina Dart Frogs. Then he can point us out to others when we get there.


----------



## scusemelittleoldlady (Feb 24, 2012)

Will do, although I won't be there until Sunday


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

scusemelittleoldlady said:


> Agreed, apart from some bromeliads, it doesn't seem like there will be many good terrarium plants available.


That's a bummer, I really like them but I've already got more broms than tanks to put them in.



frogface said:


> Everyone go introduce yourselves to Jeff at Carolina Dart Frogs. Then he can point us out to others when we get there.


Good idea! What time do you plan on being there? I want to make sure you get your bugs!



scusemelittleoldlady said:


> Will do, although I won't be there until Sunday


I will only be there Saturday, shame we can't all meet up.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to try to be there by 10-ish


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I need several heavily producing springtail cultures for 24 red triv tads that will morph soon. I'll buy or trade. Just look for my table at the show.
Jeff


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, one of my 2 spring cultures recently crashed (I'm pretty bad with springs) and the other isn't what I'd call a heavy producer. All I could spare from the remaining culture is a starter colony or 2. Hopefully someone else can hook ya up.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm how about some springs for a Leuc tad?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm home. Missed the new guys  . But I did see Jeff and Adam and the Browns. Got some lovely Turkish Gliders from Jeff and some delicious isos from Adam. Then I went to see Tom and Jane and got a mate for my female Sip (ok fingers crossed on that lol). I asked Jane to sex it for me but she just stared at me, hahaha.

Here's my new baby:


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Not a big turnout and the show was pretty tiny but it was fun anyway. I got some turkish gliders and called it a day.
That's a kute frog, Kris =)


----------

